# Switch - Welche Größe?



## Cuberius (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein Switch kaufen, bin mir aber wegen der Rahmengröße etwas unschlüssig. Ich bin 175cm groß.
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 16.5" oder 18"?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## dirtpaw (9. Mai 2008)

Servus,
mit diesen Angaben unmöglich zu beantworten: Welches Switch? Pre 2006? Wofür? Park? Freeride? hard-core tourer? Verhältnis Beinlänge zum Oberkörper? Etc..... Es wird wohl 16 oder 18 sein.....
Probefahren!

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (10. Mai 2008)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.
Hab jetzt die Beinlänge gemessen. Sind 80cm bis zum Schritt. Möchte ein Switch ab 2006. Einsatzbereich: Bike-Park und DH. Hab als Gabel eine 888 geplant. Ausführung: RCV oder RC3.
Probefahren kann ich leider nicht, da kein Shop in meiner Umgebung Rockys ausstellt und die beiden Händler, bei denen ich welche bestellen kann,
bestellen nur beim Kauf. Ziemlich schwachsinnig wie ich finde.


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Mai 2008)

Bei deinem Einsatzzweck: 16,5".

Gruß

bike-it-easy


PS: Wo wollen denn die beiden Händler das Switch bestellen? Bike Action hat nämlich keine mehr auf Lager!


----------



## Cuberius (10. Mai 2008)

Danke.

Habe ich leider nicht weiter nach gefragt.


----------



## neikless (10. Mai 2008)

könnte dir ein switch special ed. stealth in 16.5" anbieten (nahezu neuwertig)


----------



## Cuberius (11. Mai 2008)

Hab ja schon auf deine E-mail geantwortet.


----------

